# [Youtube] -> (Video)Upload



## Grushdak (30. März 2011)

Hallo Ihrs 

Gestern habe ich ein "uraltes" Music-Tape wiedergefunden.
Es handelt sich um einen One Mix in One Go von ca 1985.
Dies ist ein House-Mix im Detroit Stil - damals aufgenommen vom Sudio 92 des Senders SFB 

Heute nun habe ich begonnen, die Qualität aufzufrischen und das ganze nun digital zu speichern.

nun zu meinen _Fragen_:

_Darf ich ein ca 25 Jahre alten Mix uploaden?_
_Wie lang darf das Musikstück sein und wieviel MegaByte darf es haben?_
Ok, ich kann es ja aufsplitten und so mischen - nur wäre es mir im Ganzen lieber.
Desweiteren ist in dem Mix auch ein Vocalstück dabei, wo nicht grad ganz jugendfrei "gesungen" wird ala "_I'm a bitch..._" ... "_I f*** you_"
_Darf so etwas im Upload enthalten sein - oder muß ich das rausfiltern?_
Ich würde es nur ungern machen (eh nur kurze Passage) - um den Mix nicht ganz zerstückeln zu müssen.

Ich habe keine Lust, aus irgendwelchen Gründen wegen so etwas meinen Account dort zu verlieren.

greetz


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2011)

Die Größe ist auf 2GB beschränkt und das Video darf 15 Minuten lang sein. Bei own3d.tv darf es bis 25 Minuten lang sein.

Bezüglich Copyright kann ich dir keine Auskunft geben. Denke aber nicht, dass dieses irgendwann "verfällt". Den Account wirst du deswegen aber nicht gesperrt bekommen. Das Video wird dann höchstens für bestimmte Regionen gesperrt werden und man erhält dann die allseits bekannte Meldung "Dieses Video enthält Content von XYZ und ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar."

Bei own3d gibt es diese Sperre aber (noch) nicht.


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2011)

Erstmal Gratulation zur Geburt zum Moderator. 

Und Danke für die rasche Antwort. 

Hmm, 2GB wird es bei langem nicht erreichen - länger als 15 Minuten auf jeden Fall ( evtl. 2x ne halbe Stunde).
Was mich wundert, ist, daß es so einige Music-Mixes dort gibt, die sogar über eine Stunde lang sind.
Oder sind das "Premium-Channels"?

Naja es ist kein richtiges Video - mp3 mit WDM abgespielt, mit Fraps aufgenommen und anschließend umgewandelt ...

Ich werde mal schauen ... , muß eh erst so Einiges bearbeiten und es dann gegebenfalls aufteilen.

greetz


----------



## spectrumizer (31. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm, 2GB wird es bei langem nicht erreichen - länger als 15 Minuten auf jeden Fall ( evtl. 2x ne halbe Stunde).
> Was mich wundert, ist, daß es so einige Music-Mixes dort gibt, die sogar über eine Stunde lang sind.
> Oder sind das "Premium-Channels"?


Soweit ich weiß gab es mal Director / Producer Accounts, die konnten solange Stücke hochladen. Ich glaube aber, dass das inzwischen wieder eingestellt wurde.



> Bis Juli 2010 durften die Clips eine Größe von 2 GB haben und mussten kürzer als elf Minuten sein.[sup][/sup] Mit einem Director-Konto war es möglich, längere Videos zu publizieren, diese Regelung wurde allerdings aufgehoben. Nur noch Alt-Director-Kontos und Premium-Partner können längere Videos hochladen. Im Juli 2010 wurde die maximale Länge auf 15 Minuten angehoben.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTube
[sup][/sup]


----------



## Desdinova (31. März 2011)

Falls es dir nur darum geht, die Musik im Netz zu verlinken oder Freunden zeigen zu können, kann ich dir soundcloud.com empfehlen. Für deine Zwecke vielleicht passend.


----------



## Zukane (3. April 2011)

Also das mit dem Copyright ist soweit ich weiß so dass der Song 70 Jahre alt sein muss
bzw der Künstler gestorben bzw das Copyright sich geändert hat.

Ich mach das oft so das ichs auf einem Testkanal ausprobiere. Klingt bisschen dumm
aber da seh ich dann obs gesperrt wird oder nicht. Bei vielen Songs wird unter dem Video
eine Werbung von iTunes eingebelndet.

Aber am besten lizenzfreie Lieder benutzen da gibts auch gute und sogar viele Webseite
wo man sie downloaden kann. Zum Beispiel ist der Song "My Shooter" finde ich gut für
einen lizenzfreien. Hat Youtube sogar im Angebot beim Audio Swap (womit man das gesamte 
Audio des Videos durch einen von Youtubebereitgestellten Song ersetzten kann).


----------

